# Low Lighting Ideas :)



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone!

I need suggestions, because I cannot decide on my own  I'm looking to do a mini upgrade to my 1 bulb fluorescent lighting. I want to keep it at the "low light" range, so basically whatever I can get that doesn't need Co2 dosing. I really do want to mess with that yet. I will be buying this glass canopy for the tank:
Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Tops

Here's where I'm torn: Between a T8 double bulb fixture, or this:
Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30"
Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30" at Big Al's Online

I'm concerned with the legs of the Coralife not fitting with the glass canopy, and I have no idea if I can place the Coralife fixture right on top of the glass. Also, I'm concerned that T5 lighting will push me into the mid range zone and force me to get Co2. I don't know much about the T5's and can't tell if this one is a T5HO or a T5NO...hopefully an T5NO.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I dunno about all coralife stuff, but with mine, the legs were adjustable and you fitted them so they hooked onto the edges of the aquarium.

Edit: Mine is a current. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh ok. I stumbled across more info on the Coralife's, and I think the one I'm looking at is a normal output and they can just rest on top the glass.

I'm starting to lean towards T8s, I feel like it'll be easier to find bulbs at the hardware stores. Don't think I'm going to do a DIY project with the shop lights...unless I can just rest the shop light right on the glass canopy!!!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

double t-8's on low light? what is the length?

I consider mine low light and I have double 48" bulbs @ 40w each 6500K on a 52g tank.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

The length is 24" for the bulbs...the tank is 30" long and only 12" deep...it's a 20L gallon tank.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

thats alot of light for wanting to go low light.

thats 1.8wpg I think that is medium lighting strength. I think Co2 might be nessecary.

I am at 1.5 and am doing fine without the Co2 but I do dose with ferts and have iron substrate.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I dose with ferts as well. Really medium light for 2 T8 bulbs? Man, I'm getting so confused because I've read that some people think 2-3 is medium and 3+ high. I thought I would just be on the edge of medium. I really don't want to use Co2, but thought adding a little bit more light would give me a bit more growth.

So the T5 fixture is definitely out then since it's stronger.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Co2 isnt bad, its relatively simple if you know how to measure precisely. and its sugar and yeast that needs to be measured. Heck add some fruit and you can brew some shine while feeding your plants.

Buddy of mine grows pond plants indoors during the chicago winters, he makes wine and filters that Co2 gas like mad back into the tank and when its done, strain the brew and cap it for 30 days. oops.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

haha! Nice! I really want to keep this as low tech as possible and maintenance free as possible though. You don't think 2 18W T8 bulbs would work without Co2???

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

It will work but just saying what Ive read and researched, I am in the same boat, I want the most I can get for the less upkeep on it, its hard enough tending to hundreds of fry daily.

I at times use DIY Co2 when my plants are looking droopy but other then that I dont use it, there is enough Co2 in the air that is also in the water via air pumps and surface movement.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, same here  I think I'll go for it and if it's too much, I'll make adjustments or go back to the one bulb.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you'll be fine. And if it does turn out to be to much, you can adjust stuff to fit your needs.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing to remember wattage changes for smaller tanks. I put 4 watts per on a 10 gal and it wasn't high light.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'll check out the pet stores today for the materials and if they don't have it, Drs. Foster & Smith!!!


----------

